# Using "Great Stuff" for a 3D background.



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone used this before and if so do you know from experience that it will stick to glass well enough to not need any other anchor ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think it will stick to glass enough to avoid adhesives.Vlekkie used "great stuff"(PU foam) for his rocks .http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

That is where I got the idea from but I do believe he used it on wood backing. 
And was intending on using driftwood/w the basic background "material" plus I did notice that the most common algae that I like(green spot) which grows great on
the shale background in my other tank does not grow on the gravel that is on the bottom of the tank...why ? So a different type of rock needs to be used but my
head doesn't see an answer to that one yet as the shale type had two defects (in addition to the fact that I had to individually "glue" each piece on/w the silicone)
which are that it splits and pops off periodically like slate would and the voids between each piece show silicone which has a hard time growing algae on it.
This is done/w silicone and fine gravel but lacks enough texture first.

Aquarium Gallery - Copy_of_Picture


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually I think his whole background is PU foam.But I'm pretty sure he still used adhesives.


----------

